

 The Industrial Internet of Things – The opportunity no one's talking about. - rbanffy
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/02/the-industrial-internet-of-things.html

======
midas007
The scary thing about the consumerization of APIs and fleet accessibility is
how black-hat hackable critical infrastructure can become. Folks really need
to heavily unit test their kit as it leaves the "factory" and have a way to
check it in the field. Otherwise, it's a hackers paradise in addition to a
developer interop one.

